# Connexion APPLE TV



## Rugbydel (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
C'est ma première question et j'espère qu'elle sera conforme :
Ma connexion APPLE TV s'arrête au bout d'1/4 d'heure lors de la lecture d'un film enregistré sur mon iMac !
Il faut, pour résoudre le problème, que je revienne sur mon ordinateur (au 1er étage...) que "j'autorise mon ordinateur" mais comme c'est déjà fait il me répond "déjà autorisé" et c'est reparti ... pour 1/4 d'heure !!!!!
Des personnes auraient-elles connu ce problème et que faut-il faire ?
Merci


----------



## AOSTE (15 Décembre 2012)

Et oui depuis la dernière mise a jourde Apple TV

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/pb-depuis-mises-a-jour-1206233.html


----------



## Oliv0042 (15 Décembre 2012)

Essai de modifier les réglages de mise en veille du mac, perso j'ai installé caffeine pour ne pas changer les réglages toutes les fois. Chez moi cela marche malgré toutes les mises à jour.


----------



## Rugbydel (18 Décembre 2012)

Retraité, je ne maîtrise pas assez l'informatique personnellement mais je vais soumettre cette solution à un ami "informaticien" !

Merci pour votre écoute à mon problème


----------



## antony51 (22 Mars 2013)

dans les option de la ATV vous avez 1 veille automatique, je pense c'est pour sa quelle se coupe. vous allez dans les reglage de la ATV avec votre telecomande et vous changer le 1/4 par 4 heure....


----------

